# Pigs abbreviations and diffinitions--gathering info



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

With the diffferent forums coming together into one community, people are studying up on different breeds of animals. Those who are familar with an animal breed tend to use abbreviations for different common things, which is perfectly fine. I thought I would start threads within each animal forum for abbreviations and diffinitions. After a few days I will take the info listed here and put it into a thread in one post so newbies to the breed can refer to it to find out what the abbreviations mean. Those threads I will lock to keep them clean but, leave this one open for additions that can be transferred into the other thread. 

So let's get them started!


----------



## soctippy (May 22, 2009)

Well lets see.... First: young female pigs are called gilts, castrated makes are barrows.  Major breeds: Hampsire pigs are black with a white belt on/near their front legs called hamps for short.  Yorkshire's are all white and called yorks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

Keep them coming.

You can include common diseases too!


----------

